# DOS disks



## groosam (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey, im new to this forum. I was wondering. I just bought this little laptop and i've been trying to format it and "setup" for DOS 6.22. I was wondering if there was enyone who new a place to get a floppy drive boot disk, and if anyone could just like tell me where a site is with all three disks to setup DOS 6.22. The laptop doesn't have a cd drive so it would have to be on floppys. I someone had a source, or just had one then that would be great.


----------



## ZinOwl (Aug 14, 2004)

*DOS 6.22 Diskettes*

Here's a site

http://www.oldsoftware.com/floppy.html


Here's a site for creating a DOS 6.22 boot disk

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/itsolutions/network/deploy/confeat/tcpboot.mspx


----------



## groosam (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks a lot! I've been looking for these for a floppy. :chgrin:


----------

